# Sean Connery Dies @ the age of 90



## Keesha (Oct 31, 2020)

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/variety...nd-james-bond-star-dead-at-90-1234820498/amp/

This Oscar winning actor will be greatly missed.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2020)

I thought he would live forever .. and he will, through all the fine films he was in.

My brother had the honour to work with him on The Russia House in 1990.
Mr. Connery gave him a signed photo for his birthday, that he cherishes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## charry (Oct 31, 2020)

RIP 007....
My hubby met him, he was a great guy....x


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

James Bond legend Sir Sean Connery has died in his sleep aged 90 following a long illness. 

Tributes have been pouring in for the Oscar-winning actor who passed away in the Bahamas and leaves behind his wife Micheline and sons Jason and Stefan. 

Sir Sean, whose acting career spans decades, is best known for his portrayal of British fictional spy James Bond who he played between 1962–1971.  

He enjoyed a long and varied film career spanning 50 years, but Sir Sean Connery will undoubtedly be remembered as the first - and some say definitive - James Bond.

His performance in Dr No in 1962 set the jobbing actor and former milkman on a path that would lead to Hollywood stardom and all its trappings.

Roles in Highlander, The Untouchables and Indiana Jones And The Last Crusade helped seal his position as one of Britain's best-loved stars, and his brooding good looks and distinct Scottish brogue won him legions of fans worldwide.

Connery never lost his much-imitated accent despite his many years living abroad. From his home in the Bahamas, he remained a fervent supporter of independence for Scotland.

R.I.P Sean...a long and very varied life...


----------



## jujube (Oct 31, 2020)

We have lost a treasure.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 31, 2020)

Sir Sean Connery will be missed but he gave us a lifetime of marvellous movies
He was very good in 'Finding Forrester' too


----------



## Damaged Goods (Oct 31, 2020)

Obviously a "cool dude," and fine actor, but he also seemed like a really great guy.


----------



## jujube (Oct 31, 2020)

There will never be another like him.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2020)

Oh my!  He was a great actor!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)

What a great loss!  R.I.P Sir Sean.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2020)

Always a great performance, no matter what the role.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

I was shaken by the news, but remain not stirred.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 31, 2020)

My favorite James Bond.  He used to vacation in Morocco where I vacationed.  Never even saw him.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## CeeCee (Oct 31, 2020)

My favorite James Bond also.  I didn’t know how old he was but in my mind he was always forever young..may he RIP!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Repondering (Oct 31, 2020)

I'll always think of him in the 007 role too.  But I admired the quality of his personhood for reasons I can't quite define.
Goodbye Mr. Connery, and choose your witticisms carefully in your roles to come.....even though I expect none of them will be your last.


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2020)

Classy gent


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> R.I.P Sean...a long and very varied life...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2020)

NOOOOOOO!  As far as I'm concerned, nobody else could play Bond. Such a handsome, debonair man and he aged well.  I remember my BFF (when I was in my 20's) said she'd really get turned on after her husband took her to see a Bond movie.  LOL  May they both Rest in Peace (she's gone too).


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 31, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Sir Sean Connery will be missed but he gave us a lifetime of marvellous movies
> He was very good in 'Finding Forrester' too



I hit the HaHa emoji accidentally.  I loved him in Finding Forrester too.  He was not only a great actor but a mentor to promising new actors, including his co-star in Finding Forrester and Julia Ormond.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 31, 2020)

Oh!  What a VOICE!  What a handsome man!  I'm sorry he has left us.


----------



## win231 (Oct 31, 2020)

One of my favorite movie lines was from "The Rock."  Connery recognizes an FBI agent who betrayed him:


----------



## oldman (Oct 31, 2020)

What a great loss of a great actor. A true professional who was excellent at his craft. I thoroughly enjoyed everyone of his movies that I watched. I was a young boy when I went to the movies to watch “Goldfinger.” I was very overwhelmed with the cars and the women. 

RIP—-Sean Connery


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 31, 2020)

I just saw the online notice.
"Goldfinger"...be still my heart. 
RIP Sean


----------



## Don M. (Oct 31, 2020)

Sean Connery is/was one of the best actors who ever lived....IMO.  I always scan the TV guide for a replay of one of his movies....and have watched several, multiple times.  Perhaps my favorite is "The Hunt for Red October".


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 31, 2020)

The last of the cool guys has departed. Remember angels "shaken not stirred."


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 31, 2020)

I never liked James Bond.  Wouldn't buy it if it was for free.  Just not my type of show.  However, as an actor Sean Connery was very good.  I enjoyed his later career after James Bond.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 31, 2020)

I liked him in 'The Name of the Rose'. Not keen on the James Bond films but he was a talented actor.


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2020)

It is with a heavy heart that I have to tell you that
Sir Sean Connery had died at the age of 90 years.

He was the only film star that I met many years ago,
he bought me a drink, but not the mixer!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-54761824

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

I was shaken by the news, but remain not stirred.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 31, 2020)

He was one of the special ones.
Don't know what his attraction was, but he certainly had one.
His 'presence' made the movie, rest easy Sean.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

I always liked those movies.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)

_"Bond, James Bond" _

"Connery was still doing B movies when he was asked to interview for Dr. No, he first James Bond film.  Producer _Harry Saltzman felt that he had the masculinity the part required because he punctuated his words with physical movement. Connery was signed without a screen test. _ Dr. No was an instant success, propelling the little-known Connery into fame virtually overnight. The serious-minded and very private Connery did not like this sudden attention."


----------



## Damaged Goods (Oct 31, 2020)

Being successful and well liked and living to 90.

That's a pretty good ride.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The last of the cool guys has departed.


I think there's a few more.  Yup.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)

SEAN CONNERY By Kestutis |


----------



## oldman (Oct 31, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> _"Bond, James Bond" _
> 
> "Connery was still doing B movies when he was asked to interview for Dr. No, he first James Bond film.  Producer _Harry Saltzman felt that he had the masculinity the part required because he punctuated his words with physical movement. Connery was signed without a screen test. _ Dr. No was an instant success, propelling the little-known Connery into fame virtually overnight. The serious-minded and very private Connery did not like this sudden attention."


I read that he was also once a coffin polisher.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 31, 2020)

One of my favorite film actors,
I have a few favorite films he appeared in
"The Man Who Would Be King' 75,with Michael Caine
'Robin&Marian' 76 with Audrey Hepburn
The Untouchables' 87,with Kevin Costner
Indian Jones&The Crusade' 89,he played Harrison Ford's father
He won his only Oscar,Best Supporting Actor for his role of 'Jimmy Malone' in the Untouchables
People Magazine named him'Sexiest Man Alive' in '89 when he was 59
He retired from acting in 2006
He is survived by his wife Micheline,son,actor Jason Connery
R.I. P,thanks for the memories


----------



## wcwbf (Oct 31, 2020)

from "Gold Finger"... my first and favorite Bond film!


----------



## Wren (Oct 31, 2020)

Not a Bond fan but definitely a Connery fan, a great actor, may he R.I.P


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2020)

I was too young to see the James Bond movies because my parents felt they would not be good for me so I missed all the best of Sean Connery, but I did enjoy him in other films. RIP.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 31, 2020)

Brother was spitting image of Conner, , before there was a Sean Conner
When he was sixteen,  girls would come to house seeking him.
How many?  A bunch.   He was prurty... Yep, plumb purty.
Me: age 12, had just discovered females-jealous, jealous, jealous

They could have passed for twins.
The ladoes flocked around him until the year he died!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

It's a strange thing but somehow we never thought of him as being old... 

Here he is on his 89th Birthday with his son ...


----------



## terry123 (Nov 1, 2020)

Loved him in all the Bond movies.  Always thought he was a very sexy man even as he got older.  RIP Sean.  I still rewatch your movies when I can find them on tv!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 131385



OH YEAH!   OOOOHHHHHHH!!!!!   
THE UNTOUCHABLES!  WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Treacle (Nov 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> It's a strange thing but somehow we never thought of him as being old...
> 
> Here he is on his 89th Birthday with his son ...


Quite agree @hollydolly. I have an image in my head from when I saw him in  films and that image stays. I have never seen a photo of him in his later years and seem shocked ....but why would I ? He has got older but my image of him has not got older? I look at the picture and it shows a very sweet and kindly man. Lovely photo. Bless him.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 2, 2020)

Downer alert.

First several Bond movies were the best and perhaps closer to a bit of reality. He had presence. He knew/understood how to be on screen, in a photo etc. He had the look or swagger.  Also I thought Man Who Would Be King and The Rock were some of his best movies.

But over time I sort of lost a hankering to see an action hero from another country especially when the he left the series, came back to a dud and yet did his own version of Bond. You realized it was plug in a play.  Also when allegations of wife abuse surfaced that was about it for me.

Also a fascinating bio on his first wife from Australia Diane Cilento

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-Diane-Cilento-never-stop-Mrs-James-Bond.html


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2020)

Always liked Diane Cilento.  She died young, a talent lost.


----------



## Jules (Nov 2, 2020)

For those who drink martinis, what’s the difference between shaken, not stirred?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2020)

I would think @Jules, that being shaken mixes the liquids more efficiently than stirring.  Actually, I have no idea.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 2, 2020)

If you want to see a really good film, check out The Man Who Would Be King (1975) with Sean Connery and Michael Caine in an adaptation of a Rudyard Kipling story.  John Huston directed.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

Jules said:


> For those who drink martinis, what’s the difference between shaken, not stirred?


Shaking it bruises the gin.  Evidently Bond did not care.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Always liked Diane Cilento.  She died young, a talent lost.


She was 79 when she died.  That's not real young.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> She was 79 when she died.  That's not real young.


Thank you, Lewkat for straightening out this detail.  I'm glad she had a long life.  Not as long as yours, of course.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 4, 2020)

I read  article in NYT,his widow,said he had dementia the last few months of his life,had trouble expressing himself which really frustrated him,how sad


----------

